# where to find swarovski rhinestone transfers?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,
so I love the idea of rhinestone transfers, but they look junky when swarovski isn't used. Is there like a super cheap place where there's loads of different ones to pick from? 

There is a few websites that have them but the prices are no deal.

suggestions?
thanks


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

swarovski and super cheap do not go together


----------



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

dan-ann said:


> swarovski and super cheap do not go together


got a good laugh from this.. thx

Swarovski does have some stock xfers and they will make custom ones.. again high costs.. have you thought about having someone make yuor xfers for you? I've seen a lot of talented people on this board that make designs, templates, etc..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree, swarovski, and cheap do not go together, but any transfer manufacture,, can put what ever kind of stones you would like on the transfer , but you will pay for the swarovski,
MMM


----------



## new2tshirts (Nov 18, 2008)

Several of you have mentioned that there are people on this forum that manufacture crystal heat transfers. I haven't seen any specific names - can anyone help me find who you're talking about? Thanks.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Lori, 
The reason no names have been mentioned as we have a Rule here that there is no Self Promotion on the forum and it is a Rule we all Try very hard to go by, therefore we cannot mention names,, but this is what you can do,, Please go to the referrel area, and post a post that you are looking for A Rhinestone Transfer maker,, and I think that will work,,
If kelly or Bobbie or Rodney have any thoughts on this, please advise,,
Thanks
Sandy jo


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That is correct SandyJo, the referrals area would be the place to post a thread for this type of request.


----------



## new2tshirts (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you so much to everyone. I didn't know about the referral section or the policy. I will handle it that way!! : )


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

new2tshirts said:


> Thank you so much to everyone. I didn't know about the referral section or the policy. I will handle it that way!! : )


 
People can recommend where to buy things in the other threads, they just can't recommend "their own" services, or repeatedly recommend their "best friend's" or "business partner's'' business, to help them avoid the rule themselves.

If that was allowed, the discussion threads would be filled with "sales" posts, rather than helpful, objective peer recommendations.

Whenever someone has a "monetary stake" in a recommendation, be it their own, or "professional courteousy" with a friend, it makes it hard for the person "getting" the recommendation to know if it is an honest to goodness "good" recommendation, or a sales pitch. 

That's why people are not allowed to make any of those types of posts in the discussion threads. In the Referrals and Recommendations, people are allowed to recommend services they know of that are close to you, or their own or business associates if they offer that service. 

As with any new vendor, do your homework. Just because they are a fellow member does not mean they are vetted in anyway by the forum. We hope there is a huge respect for each other in that section, but treat every new contact as you would anywhere else. Best wishes.


----------

